# CPC Looking for work in Lithonia, GA



## jmiller9427 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello,
My name is Julienne Smith.  I just earned my certification in Dec '09 and Im currently seeking employment in the coding field.  I've been working in medical records for ten years and now I'm taking the next step in my career development.  I have little coding experience but I'm a fast learner.  I just need a chance to prove myself.  
Thank you


----------

